# Diagnosis



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How many sessions with a psychologist does it usually take before they give you a diagnosis?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was diagnosed after leaving the psychiatrist's office. My therapist didn't diagnose me, but took my diagnosis from the psych and started counseling accordingly.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess it depends on what your diagnosed with.. My psych diagnosed me with anxiety and depression fairly quickly (within a few sessions) but many months later, after seeing what is going on in more depth he diagnosed me with BPD.

I think it's just a list of criteria that they have for each disorder, and can ask you questions and tick them off basically...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

I got diagnosed at the first appointment but I already knew I had it before.


----------



## w8ng2xale (May 3, 2014)

After describing my symptoms to my family doctor and sharing my family history with depression he casually said I was high cycling bipolar. I had kinda thought I may be bipolar but surprised that my GP said it so causally without referral to a mental health specialist. Should I take this as an actual diagnosis or seek more professional insight?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

It only took one visit, with the doctor and the therapist. I threw out a "I think I have this" and they were all like "I think you do, here's some meds".


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Often during the first session. They have to diagnose you in order to get your insurance company to pay. It's how they say to the insurance company, "this person legitimately needs you to pay for their mental health care."

If you're paying the whole cost out of pocket, they may take a little more time, but I think they're likely so used to doing it during the first session that they would probably still make an initial diagnosis.


----------

